# Featured > Maciamo's Blog >  Amazing short videos about science and other topics

## Maciamo

I have found a series of educational videos on YouTube sponsored by various organisations around the world, including the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation and the Australian Academy of Science. It is called Kurzgesagt, which is German for 'shortly said', but better translated as 'in a nutshell'. Each video last between 5 and 10 minutes, but they are very well made and incredibly informative. I highly recommend to watch all of them. Many videos are also available in German and Russian.

Here are a few videos about biology.

----------


## Maciamo

Other videos about physics and the universe.

----------


## Maciamo

More biology and evolution.

----------


## Maciamo

More political topics:

----------


## Maciamo

Assorted topics:

----------


## Maciamo

About robotics and the future of society.

----------


## Maciamo

Debunking the worldwide scam that is homeopathy.




Nuclear energy: for or against? (3 episodes)




Building a Space Elevator would cut the cost of sending anything to space one hundred fold.




What is the universe made of? The elementary particles smaller than atoms.

----------


## Maciamo

If you liked those videos, like me you can become a patron on Patreon.com.

----------

